
Producing a deepfake – a faceswap workflow on AWS - botoxparty
https://adamham.dev/posts/producing-a-deepfake-on-aws/
======
botoxparty
Bell Towers - Another Lonely Night in Berlin (Music Video)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqc8EvnyyBM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqc8EvnyyBM)

\---

A simple workflow for producing deepfakes using cloud computing provider AWS.
And a conclusion on my thoughts of the limitations of the technology.

